# Period without ovulating?



## Fifi82 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello ladies  

Im currently on day 31 of my cycle and am feeling like AF is going to make an appearance, v emotional, a few tummy cramps, and im hungry! (so very typical PMT!!) im a bit confused though, i dont actually have periods and have to take provera to induce them so i can take the clomid.... and, when i went for my folicle tracking earlier this month, the sonographer confirmed there were no folicles, so i wouldnt ovulate... can i have a period when i havent ovulated? if so do i just treat it as a normal period and take my clomid CD2??

Thanks girls, hope you are all ok xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Fifi,

Let me start by saying I am NO expert, but last year I hadn't had a period for 3 months and then one day I thought I ovulated.  2 weeks later no period, so I wondered if you could ovulate and get no period (oppositie question to yours I know, but bare with me).  I did some research (aka googling!) and read that you would not get a period if you had not ovulated.  In my case, you COULD get all the signs of ovulation, but not actually ovulate.  So if you haven't ovulated you are unlikely to get a period.

As I said, I'm not a medical person, this is just what I read.  Can't advise you on what to do, but didn't want to read and run   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

i get no periods(ive 3 in over 2yrs). Ive spoke 2 my cons/gp/nurse about this. They said no period equals no ovulation and vice versa. So if u get a period just take ur clomid as u should, this is what i was told. Ive just started provera yest 4 the 1st time so that i can get af so i can start 1st round of clomid.

Good luck


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi girls

Didn't want to read and run, I get regular periods every month but don't ovulate, I did ovulate when I was on clomid tho .  When I'm not on clomid, my day 21 bloods always come back that I haven't ovulated  so it is possible to have a regular cycle but not to ovulate each month, sending you all


----------



## Fifi82 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you very much for the replies ladies  

AF hasnt turned up, so im going to start taking the provera again tomorrow, so i'll be getting the ball rolling for my 3rd cycle of clomid, double dose this time, fingers crossed   

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

As Sue says, it is possible to have regular periods and still not ovulate.  Some women may not ovulate and have a bleed, others may not ovulate and don't get regular bleeds either.

Good luck with starting clomid again this month

Natasha


----------

